# Undecided....



## KSTAR (Feb 3, 2009)

i already have a blue tegu but im in the process of wanting to get a 2nd tegu...and im in between 3 choices either a argentine black and white , an extreme giant or a blue tegu....can anyone one help...and as far as the extreme goes...does anyone have feed back on theyre growth rates?


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 3, 2009)

i had a blue and i plan on getting anther next year. so i vote blue


----------



## Schnab (Feb 4, 2009)

In one of Bobby's videos, he shows one of his yearling extreme giants and he looked pretty huge for a yearling lol. But I mean, it all depends on the tegu, since some grow faster then others. 

If space is a concern for you, get another blue, if not, then go for a giant XD. If I were in your situation though, I'd look for a nice, high contrast red tegu.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 4, 2009)

Yea bobby's reds are nice, actually all his tegus are nice. But if space IS a concern another blue would be your best bet, seeing as though the extremes can reach 5ft and more as bobby has shown, and they do grow extremely fast for the most part as shown in his yearling Blizzard's video, but all tegus do grow in spurts so it can all vary depending on the animal and its diet. I vote extreme though, they are awesome


----------



## KSTAR (Feb 4, 2009)

great thanks for the input guys...those reds can get pretty big aswell lol


----------

